# Failed to load module "intel"



## rockzombie2 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm having trouble getting my dual monitor setup to work. I have my first monitor "Screen0" plugged into my motherboard (intel, at least I think so). I have my second monitor plugged into my nvidia graphics card, "Screen1". I can get the Screen0 to work if I have my driver set to "modesetting". I can also get the second monitor (Screen1) to work if I specify the PCI bus as "PCI:1:0:0". However, then Screen0 does not work.

I've tried messing around with it a bit and at one point I had my first screen working with the second one connected, but only showing a black screen with a "X" cursor. Not sure how to get it back to that state.

I've tried following the instructions here, but it still can't find the intel driver. I've tried installing it via `pkg` and ports, but to no avail. I'm running out of ideas, please help 

INFO:

Xorg.0.log

```
[   384.499] 
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[   384.499] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   384.499] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p12 amd64 
[   384.499] Current Operating System: FreeBSD freeBSD 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC amd64
[   384.499] Build Date: 02 January 2020  09:07:34AM
[   384.499]  
[   384.499] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[   384.499]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   384.499] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   384.500] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 10 20:50:26 2020
[   384.500] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   384.500] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[   384.500] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   384.500] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[   384.500] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   384.500] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[   384.500] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[   384.500] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
[   384.500] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[   384.500] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[   384.500] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   384.500] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   384.500] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   384.500] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   384.500] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   384.500] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   384.500] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   384.500] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   384.500] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   384.500] (II) Loader magic: 0x421020
[   384.500] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   384.500]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   384.500]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[   384.500]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[   384.500]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[   384.500] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[   384.500] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:5912:1462:7a66 rev 4, Mem @ 0xdd000000/16777216, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   384.500] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1c02:3842:6162 rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   384.500] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   384.500] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   384.500] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   384.501] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   384.501]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   384.501]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[   384.501] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   384.501] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   384.501] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[   384.501] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[   384.501] (II) Unloading intel
[   384.501] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[   384.501] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[   384.501] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[   384.501] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[   384.501]     compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[   384.501]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   384.501] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  440.31  Sun Oct 27 02:13:23 UTC 2019
[   384.501] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[   384.501] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[   384.501] (--) using VT number 9

[   385.486] (EE) No devices detected.
[   385.486] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[   385.486] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[   385.486] (EE) 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[   385.486] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   385.486] (EE) 
[   386.484] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 396.24  (root@freeBSD)  Sun Feb  2 00:48:10 EST 2020


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
    # Load           "glxserver_nvidia"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "intel"
    # BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                 # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"            # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"            # <str>
    Identifier     "Card1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    # BusID          "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Card1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="freeBSD"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko nvidia-modeset"
```


----------



## rockzombie2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bump. I'm still having this issue. I can get both monitors to work if I plug them both into my nvidia graphics card, but then I don't have a screen available if X is not started (since nothing is plugged into my motherboard).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2020)

The NVidia driver replaces a few Xorg libraries, the Intel driver expects the standard Xorg libraries. I'm not sure it's even possible to have both active at the same time.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 17, 2020)

rockzombie2 said:


> plug them both into my nvidia graphics card, but then I don't have a screen available if X is not started (since nothing is plugged into my motherboard).



Double-check your BIOS/UEFI settings. There should a setting named Primary Graphics Adapter (or something similar to that) and it should be set to PCIe.


----------



## rockzombie2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh, so you mean I can choose nvidia to be my primary graphics card in my UEFI settings? That might work. I hope. If not, then I guess per SirDice's answer, I can't use both. Thank you, if it doesn't work, I'll post another update.


----------

